# Moving Transformers



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Arken Sparq said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've got 2 dry type transformers (1700 lbs each), that I need to lift off of pallets and maneuver into place. The only way in and out of the room is through a man door, so forklift is not an option. Wondering if anyone has any tips or techniques they can suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hillman Rollers or regular pallet jack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

machine skates.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I'd get it off the pallet onto a pallet jack. Once in the room, place blocks under the transformer to remove the pallet jack.

Then, use a LONG prybar to lift one side and remove the blocks, and repeat on the other side.

Although I've never moved a new Transformer, this is the way I'd do it.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I'd get it off the pallet onto a pallet jack. Once in the room, place blocks under the transformer to remove the pallet jack.
> 
> Then, use a LONG prybar to lift one side and remove the blocks, and repeat on the other side.
> 
> Although I've never moved a new Transformer, this is the way I'd do it.



Johnson bar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Rigid conduit, makes great rollers if the floor is smooth.

Other wise you are into proper machine moving rollers such as Hilman @VELOCI3 mentioned.

Cheers
John


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

You can rent skates if you don’t have them.

Get pinch bats too. Not pry bar. I have no idea what you use a pry bar for. It doesn’t pinch well and not a good wrecking bar either. Or alignment pin.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

In a pinch you can move a transformer with folded up Viscreen. Very handy in tight spaces. You barely have to pinch the transformer up to get it out, and you can reach under with razor knife and cut it if you can’t get it out. 

When I hear man door, I think a door in an overhead door, or a door next to an overhead door. So this would just be a door? Semantics.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

At such weights one seriously considers removing a non-load bearing wall or two.

You really should.

I've found that moving even 450# 75kVA dry type transformers though a common doorway to be a first class $&^%@$.


----------



## Arken Sparq (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks guys. The transformers are in the room already. Not sure why the guys who bright them in didn't take them off the pallets and place them right away, but they didn't. Now the walls are built (cinder block) and I can't get any equipment into the room. 
I might need to cut off the bolts that are holding the transformers to the pallets, as they are to long to drive all the way down (they hit the floor before they clear the transformer brackets). This might allow me to "slide" the transformers off the pallets, rather than lift them off.
Moving them once they are off shouldn't be too bad, as they don't need to go too far.
Appreciate all the advice.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We sometimes remove the enclosure.
The inside usually has some lifting points.


----------



## gruehwing (Nov 3, 2021)

In fact, I would turn to a company that handles the loading of heavy items. I'm not looking for complicated ways.)


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

Arken Sparq said:


> I've got 2 dry type transformers (1700 lbs each),


I know this is somewhat off topic but in one office we had to work on a transformer that was only 800 pounds and was supported on 3/4 inch all thread rod and back to back 1-1/4 inch strut. We showed up at 7:00 AM and we were working when the woman who's desk it was immediately above saw it and said "You can't put that there." When we told her it had been up there for 10 years she gave notice and begged to be allowed to work out her 2 weeks at any other spot in the office. She was the firms accountant and had been with them for over 20 years. Before the day was out, at 3:30 PM for us, we were given an order to remove it to a space above a store room on overtime over the weekend. Management did not want their staff to know were it had been moved to and were willing to pay the overtime so that the wouldn't know. They gave their accountant a big raise to stay and had us show her that there was nothing over her new office except the deck of the floor above. 

Tom Horne


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

We use lift tables or engine hoists. But it’s only 300 pounds so even a light dolly/cart is plenty. If you need to lift it more than a couple feet mount a pulley above it and use whatever you want (helpers, rope pull, Pullzall if you want easy). If it’s “tight” like bolted to a rafter you may have to first get it close then use all thread as long bolts to suck it up tight.

Plan your lift. Look at the floor the whole way. Every step, threshold, and ramp is another mini job and you have to make it past every one. If you want to be efficient the whole crew needs to walk through each one step by step together. That way communication is much easier because everybody knows what should be going on.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

hornetd said:


> I know this is somewhat off topic but in one office we had to work on a transformer that was only 800 pounds and was supported on 3/4 inch all thread rod and back to back 1-1/4 inch strut. We showed up at 7:00 AM and we were working when the woman who's desk it was immediately above saw it and said "You can't put that there." When we told her it had been up there for 10 years she gave notice and begged to be allowed to work out her 2 weeks at any other spot in the office. She was the firms accountant and had been with them for over 20 years. Before the day was out, at 3:30 PM for us, we were given an order to remove it to a space above a store room on overtime over the weekend. Management did not want their staff to know were it had been moved to and were willing to pay the overtime so that the wouldn't know. They gave their accountant a big raise to stay and had us show her that there was nothing over her new office except the deck of the floor above.
> 
> Tom Horne


What seismic zone? We actually have contractors complain when we tell them to brace equipment for zone three. A little all thread and red heads, but they act like the cost is too much.


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

cuba_pete said:


> What seismic zone? We actually have contractors complain when we tell them to brace equipment for zone three. A little all thread and red heads, but they act like the cost is too much.


Pete 

This may seem a little callous but if it is electric contractors doing that kind of complaining then look them dead in the eye and tell them to "*Learn your craft!"* because they certainly don't know it now. 

If it is a General Contractor that is par for the course. A good description of many GCs is a person who would cut their own mother's throat with a rusty bread knife to get $5 off on a 100,000 board feet of lumber. 

Tom Horne


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

hornetd said:


> Pete
> 
> This may seem a little callous but if it is electric contractors doing that kind of complaining then look them dead in the eye and tell them to "*Learn your craft!"* because they certainly don't know it now.
> 
> ...


That’s actually pretty close to how it goes. I’m a notable arse at work.


----------

